
Sizzle: John Resig has a new selector engine - sant0sk1
http://ajaxian.com/archives/sizzle-john-resig-has-a-new-selector-engine
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I like the fact that an interesting new technology, in this day and age, can
still be less than 600 lines of code and reside in a single file.

~~~
trezor
While I'm not going to belittle your comment and the point made or try to
derail the conversation needlessly, I find it equally amazing that something
solved by this piece of Javascript is still an actual problem that needs
solving.

Wasn't Javascript/ECMAScript, HTML and all that stuff supposed to be
_standardised_? If we still need this mucking about to get a standard working,
the standard or its implementation really isn't worth too much.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Well, the DOM and stuff _works_ (mostly) but it still sucks to actually _use_.
This is about making a useful interface on top of it all.

